

Step Away from the Smartphone - MotorMouths
http://www.good.is/post/step-away-from-the-smartphone1/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+good%2Flbvp+%28GOOD+Main+RSS+Feed%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
mcnemesis
Good points there. In my country (Uganda), we often have power outages, and
during those periods i get to leave my computer alone (most of the other times
am coding or reading something).

Surprisingly, at first i used to feel depressed during such times, but after a
while i realized those were good times to sit down or move about and think
with pen and paper about some cool ideas.

A lot of my personal projects (I write prose and poetry, and do hobbyist
software projects) have been sparked off by reflections or non-tech
explorations done away from the computer. Surely, i recommend that every one
ought to take some time off tech, especially those whose survival depends on
creativity and tech - like developers.

I long quit from Facebook, don't use any social-nets, depending mostly on good
old forums, irc and real-time meet-ups. Too much dependence on tech can
probably dwarf the intellect in my opinion, nature is still a good source of
pure advancement.

~~~
veb
I'm in a completely different country (New Zealand) and I do the same as you.
I like to get off the computer, leave my cell-phone inside, and go cut lawns
or do landscaping outside. To me, that feels like the best kind of brain-food
you can get. If not, all the ideas I get come to me when I'm off the computer.
They're always jotted down in a wee notebook.

Technology is great... in _moderation_

